# El propietario de un Tesla averiado se niega a gastar 20.000 euros en repararlo y prefiere hacerlo pedazos con dinamita (VÍDEO)



## M. Priede (21 Dic 2021)

"Cuando compré este Tesla, los primeros 1.500 kilómetros los recorrí sin problema. Era un auto excelente. Luego, *se le encendieron los testigos del tablero*", contó el dueño del vehículo, Tuomas Katainen, quien decidió entonces llevarlo al servicio técnico.

"Durante casi un mes, el automóvil permaneció en el taller y finalmente me llamaron para decirme que *no podían hacer nada*. La única opción era cambiarle la batería", explicó el hombre, agregando que la pieza nueva le iba a costar al menos *20.000 euros*.

En vez de gastar esa gran cantidad de dinero en reparar un carro que le había servido durante ocho años, Katainen prefirió montar un 'show' y hacer explosionar el Model S con una figura que representaba al mismísimo Elon Musk en su interior. El propietario de un Tesla averiado se niega a gastarse 20.000 euros en repararlo y prefiere hacerlo pedazos con dinamita (VIDEO)

(7) Protestas de chinos que se sienten estafados por Tesla. El gobierno advierte a la empresa y prohíbe que sus vehículos accedan a las autopistas | Burbuja.info
(2) Elon Musk es el modelo perfecto de la sociedad distópica en la que vivimos. Toma el pelo a todo el mundo y nadie dice nada | Burbuja.info
(3) ¿Qué fue del satélite de Elon Musk? El Comando Estratégico de Estados Unidos no lo incluye en su catálogo | Burbuja.info
"galapagano, post: 38298032, member: 17424"]
Ved este interesante video, imprescindible.


----------



## Torimbia (21 Dic 2021)

Con toda sinceridad, no entiendo nada.

Tiene 1500 km, se le enciende un testigo, lo lleva al taller y le dicen que hay que cambiar la batería: 20K euros.

Pero un párrafo más abajo ya tiene ocho años.

¿Me he perdido algo?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (21 Dic 2021)

coche de 8 años y a la basura

Ahora ya sabeis porque el CALVO SAUL se los quita cada 3 años de enmedio


----------



## Discolo (21 Dic 2021)

Lo de los electricos es un autentico timo.
Os aviso para que sepais que esta pasando durnate el periodo de garantia que los fabricantes de altos vuelos dan y que los talleres oficiales deben reparar a un coste fijado para el taller, como todo va con ordenador, silencian las alarmas y si ven algo durante la garantia miran para otro lado cuando se te ha pasado la garantia de repente aparecen todas las alarmas , perdidas de aceite oxido en los bajos, que ya no te entra y te meten el sablazo padre.

Si teneis un vehiculo en garantia que os lo revisen bien un mecanico que sepa de esto con el ordenador antes de que se pase y exigid que la casa os lo repare. Que hay mucho pirata

No hace ni 10 dias una bombilla xenon de BMW serie X3 le querian clavar 160 eur en el taller, la ha comprado por 50 eur la misma marca por amazon


----------



## M. Priede (21 Dic 2021)

Torimbia dijo:


> Con toda sinceridad, no entiendo nada.
> 
> Tiene 1500 km, se le enciende un testigo, lo lleva al taller y le dicen que hay que cambiar la batería: 20K euros.
> 
> ...



Sólo 200 kms al año y aun así un mes en el taller sin encontrarle solución y 20.000 euros por una batería. ¿Lo entiendes ahora?


----------



## EGO (21 Dic 2021)

Hoy se ha estampado un Tesla contra un camion en Sagunto y al del munskmovil lo han tenido que recoger usando un microscopio.

El coche se ha pulverizado.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Dic 2021)

Discolo dijo:


> las casas oficiales porsche que te dan garantia , como todo es electronico silencian las alarmas y si ven algo durante la garantia miran para otro lado cuando se te ha pasado la garantia de repente aparecen todas las alarmas , perdidas de aceite oxido en los bajos etc.
> 
> Si teneis un vehiculo en garantia que os lo revisen bien un mecanico que sepa de esto con el ordenador antes de que se pase y exigid que la casa os lo repare. Que hay mucho pirata



De un modelo de BMW (lo tenía en el elevador, pero no recuerdo cual), me contó el mecánico que era el mayor pufo que había visto en su vida.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Dic 2021)

EGO dijo:


> Hoy se ha estampado un Tesla contra un camion en Sagunto y al del munskmovil lo han tenido que recoger usando un microscopio.
> 
> El coche se ha pulverizado.


----------



## Karlb (21 Dic 2021)

Además no puedes cambiar la batería fácilmente como en los viejos Nokia.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


>



Contra un camión te da igual que sea un Tesla que un Ford Fiesta.


----------



## EGO (21 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


>



Como arden los cochecitos electricos.


----------



## shinobu magiøsa (21 Dic 2021)

Increíble las tonterías que hacen algunos para llamar la atención


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Dic 2021)

200km al año y se sorprende de que las baterías colapsen a los 8 años? Demasiado han durado con las descargas que habrán tenido. Menudo gilipollas. ¿Qué clase de subnormal se compra ese coche para hacer ese kilometraje? Con esa media te compras un cochazo de 20l/100km


----------



## Night (21 Dic 2021)

pues una buena multa se merece, por dejar desperdicios potencialmente toxicos en la naturaleza


----------



## M. Priede (21 Dic 2021)

Night dijo:


> pues una buena multa se merece, por dejar desperdicios potencialmente toxicos en la naturaleza



Hablamos de Finlandia, no de Liberia.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Dic 2021)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> 200km al año y se sorprende de que las baterías colapsen a los 8 años? Demasiado han durado con las descargas que habrán tenido. Menudo gilipollas. ¿Qué clase de subnormal se compra ese coche para hacer ese kilometraje? Con esa media te compras un cochazo de 20l/100km



(7) Protestas de chinos que se sienten estafados por Tesla. El gobierno advierte a la empresa y prohíbe que sus vehículos accedan a las autopistas | Burbuja.info 
(2) Elon Musk es el modelo perfecto de la sociedad distópica en la que vivimos. Toma el pelo a todo el mundo y nadie dice nada | Burbuja.info 
(3) ¿Qué fue del satélite de Elon Musk? El Comando Estratégico de Estados Unidos no lo incluye en su catálogo | Burbuja.info


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Dic 2021)

EGO dijo:


> Como arden los cochecitos electricos.





No solo arden sino que cuando lo hacen sueltan unos gases de lo más tóxicos.


----------



## Sr Julian (21 Dic 2021)

menuda cara de subnormales que tienen los nordicos estos o lo que sean.


----------



## Volvitо (21 Dic 2021)

Cada vez que veo un Tesla me entran ganas de hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Torimbia (21 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sólo 200 kms al año y aun así un mes en el taller sin encontrarle solución y 20.000 euros por una batería. ¿Lo entiendes ahora?



Pues, volviendo a ser brutalmente sincero, todavía lo entiendo menos.

¿Me estás diciendo que este hombre se gastó en el 2013 entre 70.000 y 110.000 euros para recorrer un total de 1500 km en ocho años?

Supongo que es posible pero tienes que reconocer que no es muy probable. Eso sí, sería coherente con preferir volarlo en vez de cambiar la batería. Otra decisión financiera brillante.


----------



## Risitas (21 Dic 2021)

Torimbia dijo:


> Con toda sinceridad, no entiendo nada.
> 
> Tiene 1500 km, se le enciende un testigo, lo lleva al taller y le dicen que hay que cambiar la batería: 20K euros.
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de snowboard rico que lo ha usado poco, de ahí que se gaste pasta en dinamitarlo y acabe marchandose en helicoptero.

No parece un tio cualquiera ya que se juega multas ahí. Ademas se ve a mucha gente pija rodeandolo aunque el no es bastante agradecido.

Aquí el instagram del tio Login • Instagram


----------



## M. Priede (21 Dic 2021)

Torimbia dijo:


> Pues, volviendo a ser brutalmente sincero, todavía lo entiendo menos.
> 
> ¿Me estás diciendo que este hombre se gastó en el 2013 entre 70.000 y 110.000 euros para recorrer un total de 1500 km en ocho años?
> 
> Supongo que es posible pero tienes que reconocer que no es muy probable. Eso sí, sería coherente con preferir volarlo en vez de cambiar la batería. Otra decisión financiera brillante.



Seguro que no vive apurado y en un año gana el doble de lo que vale un Tesla.


----------



## mindugi (21 Dic 2021)

Se supone que los vehículos eléctricos están formados por componentes más simples que los vehículos de combustión. Menos partes móviles, menos fluidos... Batería, convertidor de potencia, motor y transmisión. Poco más.

Lo que sucede es que se añaden capas de complejidad mediante electrónica y software para convertir los coches en tragaperras con ruedas que solo pueden reparar los talleres autorizados por el fabricante. Otra estafa


----------



## tatenen (21 Dic 2021)

Las baterias de los coches eléctricos son exactamente iguales que las del móvil, son miles de baterías juntas, de 3.8 V, ahí, a saco. La tecnología de iones de litio, hace 10 años, se pensaba que en 10 años (o sea ahora) iba a ser la leche, y todos los problemas de estabilidad, durablidad, cargas de 0 a 100 %, etc, estarían solucionados, amén de cargas rápidas sin afectar la vida útil. Pues bien, el avance ha sido mínimo, estamos prácticamente en las mismas. Amén de que contaminan un huevo y parte del otro fabricarlas, y luego al final de la vida útil recíclalas o tíralas, es como basura nuclear. Por último, el peligro que conllevan por incendio, te abrasas con el fuego y te mueres intoxicado con los gases. Es la hostia.

Y mira que el concepto de coche eléctrico está muy bien, los motores eléctricos los hace cualquiera, tienen una vida casi infinta, pocas piezas, casi no desgaste, potencia a cascoporro y par constante (aceleraciones brutales, eso sí, a costa de quedarte sin carga). Pero el problema es el tema batería, puede ser viable en cuidad si tienes puntos de carga de sobra y te viene bien, porque esa es otra, el tiempo de carga. Pregunta tonta, por qué no hay una batería standard (o 3 o 4), de manera que vas a la electrolinera, y como antiguamente con las botellas de cristal, coges, abres, quita la batería gastada, pones la cargada, pagas, y tiras?

De momento, salvo que tengas unas circunstancias muy especiales, el coche eléctrico es inviable, el vehículo eléctrico viene bien para patienetes, motos si quieres, pero a partir de la tonelada, las cosas se complican, o acaso habéis visto camiones eléctros, o aviones? Aquí dejamos de lado vehículos con catenaria, obviamente.


----------



## Lobo macho (21 Dic 2021)

Cuando compras un coche de gran lujo debes asumir que el mantenimiento también será de lujo.


----------



## Furillo (21 Dic 2021)

Hala, pues ya sabemos cómo se recicla un Tesla.

Mis dieses al melenas, y espero que haya aprendido la lección.


----------



## dedalus (21 Dic 2021)

Los primeros Tesla se movían con 4000 y pico 18650, conocida pila recargable de litio muy usada en linternas y en las celdas que se ponían en las baterías de portátil extraibles. Si teneis un pequeño powerbank de forma prismática cuadrangular, lleva una dentro. Se comportan exactamente igual, si no mejor, en cacharritos de consumo que en una aplicación tan exigente como un coche. De hecho luego intentaron hacer baterías con un ESR mejor, pero eso a cambio hace que cortocircuiten más fácilmente con erótico resultado.


----------



## AssGaper (21 Dic 2021)

Que usen baterias LIFEPO4, más baratas y no explosivas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Dic 2021)

Discolo dijo:


> Lo de los electricos es un autentico timo.
> Os aviso para que sepais que esta pasando durnate el periodo de garantia que los fabricantes de altos vuelos dan y que los talleres oficiales deben reparar a un coste fijado para el taller, como todo va con ordenador, silencian las alarmas y si ven algo durante la garantia miran para otro lado cuando se te ha pasado la garantia de repente aparecen todas las alarmas , perdidas de aceite oxido en los bajos, que ya no te entra y te meten el sablazo padre.
> 
> Si teneis un vehiculo en garantia que os lo revisen bien un mecanico que sepa de esto con el ordenador antes de que se pase y exigid que la casa os lo repare. Que hay mucho pirata
> ...



da gracias que lleva xenon, si llegan a ser led no tendrias mas remedio que dinamitarlo como el del video...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Dic 2021)

AssGaper dijo:


> Que usen baterias LIFEPO4, más baratas y no explosivas.



ya estan en ello, los model 3 para china ya la llevan, y proximamente para el resto del mundo.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (21 Dic 2021)

Pues VW se muere por ser como Tesla, en menudo berenjenal se va a meter, lo del dieselgate va a quedar en una minucia


----------



## Llorón (21 Dic 2021)

Uyyy como se entere la niña esa con cara de vieja. La Greta le va a apretar las tuercas.


----------



## Mexa (21 Dic 2021)

De hace 8 años es un modelo de los viejos.


----------



## PASEANTE (21 Dic 2021)

Me parece bien

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Poncio (21 Dic 2021)

Hay gente para todo, este pájaro compró un siniestro de Tesla que le había llegado el agua hasta el parabrisas y como no le vendían ni las baterías ni los motores para arreglarlo le metió un motor de un Camaro SS y se fue al SEMA a presentarlo. Como troleo no está mal.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (21 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Las baterias de los coches eléctricos son exactamente iguales que las del móvil, son miles de baterías juntas, de 3.8 V, ahí, a saco. La tecnología de iones de litio, hace 10 años, se pensaba que en 10 años (o sea ahora) iba a ser la leche, y todos los problemas de estabilidad, durablidad, cargas de 0 a 100 %, etc, estarían solucionados, amén de cargas rápidas sin afectar la vida útil. Pues bien, el avance ha sido mínimo, estamos prácticamente en las mismas. Amén de que contaminan un huevo y parte del otro fabricarlas, y luego al final de la vida útil recíclalas o tíralas, es como basura nuclear. Por último, el peligro que conllevan por incendio, te abrasas con el fuego y te mueres intoxicado con los gases. Es la hostia.
> 
> Y mira que el concepto de coche eléctrico está muy bien, los motores eléctricos los hace cualquiera, tienen una vida casi infinta, pocas piezas, casi no desgaste, potencia a cascoporro y par constante (aceleraciones brutales, eso sí, a costa de quedarte sin carga). Pero el problema es el tema batería, puede ser viable en cuidad si tienes puntos de carga de sobra y te viene bien, porque esa es otra, el tiempo de carga. Pregunta tonta, por qué no hay una batería standard (o 3 o 4), de manera que vas a la electrolinera, y como antiguamente con las botellas de cristal, coges, abres, quita la batería gastada, pones la cargada, pagas, y tiras?
> 
> De momento, salvo que tengas unas circunstancias muy especiales, el coche eléctrico es inviable, el vehículo eléctrico viene bien para patienetes, motos si quieres, pero a partir de la tonelada, las cosas se complican, o acaso habéis visto camiones eléctros, o aviones? Aquí dejamos de lado vehículos con catenaria, obviamente.



y aqui amiguitos teneis la mas que probable causa de todo este revuelo con el covid, la agenda 2030 y su puta madre, se acaba el petroleo y no tienen como sustituirlo, o al menos no quieren que nos salga gratis como seria con la solar.


----------



## eltonelero (21 Dic 2021)

3k- 4k segunda mano coche media gama.
Te puede durar sin mucho averia gasto perfectamente 7-8 años salvo muy mala suerte. Pongamos que son 6 años.
Te sale a unos 600€ al año + gastos

Eso en el peor de los casos y por una cuarta o quinta parte de la averia has tenido un coche.


----------



## chemarin (21 Dic 2021)

Torimbia dijo:


> Con toda sinceridad, no entiendo nada.
> 
> Tiene 1500 km, se le enciende un testigo, lo lleva al taller y le dicen que hay que cambiar la batería: 20K euros.
> 
> ...



Te entiendo porque a mí me ha pasado lo mismo, nos cuesta asimilar que los Tesla no son tan nuevos como creemos, hace 8 años ya se vendían. También es curioso que un coche haga tan pocos km en ese tiempo. Las baterías no suelen durar mucho, y parece que usarlas poco tampoco las salva. Mala inversión es el coche eléctrico.


----------



## From Thailand with love (21 Dic 2021)

Me hace gracia esta gente que habla hacia atrás ....


----------



## ashe (21 Dic 2021)

Alguno piensa que cambiaron de vehículo electrico a combustión "porque si" ya que el primer vehiculo de la historia fue electrico teniendo el mismo problema que el actual


----------



## yixikh (22 Dic 2021)

TeslaFake


----------



## Roedr (22 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> "Cuando compré este Tesla, los primeros 1.500 kilómetros los recorrí sin problema. Era un auto excelente. Luego, *se le encendieron los testigos del tablero*", contó el dueño del vehículo, Tuomas Katainen, quien decidió entonces llevarlo al servicio técnico.
> 
> "Durante casi un mes, el automóvil permaneció en el taller y finalmente me llamaron para decirme que *no podían hacer nada*. La única opción era cambiarle la batería", explicó el hombre, agregando que la pieza nueva le iba a costar al menos *20.000 euros*.
> 
> ...



jajaja que grandes. Pero, ¿de dónde han sacado la dinamita?. No es el tipo de producto que Amazon te lleva a casa.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Dic 2021)

Menudo hijo de la gran puta. Yo lo fusilaría por el desastre y por llenar de mierda y chatarra todo el entorno, además de darle la idea a miles de descerebrados que quieren hacer lo mismo.

Qué planeta de subnormales.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (22 Dic 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Contra un camión te da igual que sea un Tesla que un Ford Fiesta.



Los COJONES


----------



## galapagano (22 Dic 2021)

Ved este interesante video, imprescindible.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (22 Dic 2021)

No sorprende ya anadie , yo me quedo con mi mondeito


----------



## OSPF (22 Dic 2021)

Un tipo que dinamita un tesla y vuelve a casa en helicóptero tiene poca credibilidad la verdad ...supongo que nunca ha viajado en metro o en un urbano


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (22 Dic 2021)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> 200km al año y se sorprende de que las baterías colapsen a los 8 años? Demasiado han durado con las descargas que habrán tenido. Menudo gilipollas. ¿Qué clase de subnormal se compra ese coche para hacer ese kilometraje? Con esa media te compras un cochazo de 20l/100km



Y encima en Finlandia, dejaría el coche fuera a 30 grados bajo cero.


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Dic 2021)

Torimbia dijo:


> Pues, volviendo a ser brutalmente sincero, todavía lo entiendo menos.
> 
> ¿Me estás diciendo que este hombre se gastó en el 2013 entre 70.000 y 110.000 euros para recorrer un total de 1500 km en ocho años?
> 
> Supongo que es posible pero tienes que reconocer que no es muy probable. Eso sí, sería coherente con preferir volarlo en vez de cambiar la batería. Otra decisión financiera brillante.



La gente compra por modas.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tyler·Durden (22 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


>



Y el subnormal del vídeo, que por las características del vehículo parece un pofesionáh del volante, grabando con el mobris...

Luego dicen, o se quejará del de la vespino, o del de la bici, o le tirará lucecitas al coche que tiene delante.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2021)

Ya llegan los talidiesels


----------



## M. Priede (22 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> jajaja que grandes. Pero, ¿de dónde han sacado la dinamita?. No es el tipo de producto que Amazon te lleva a casa.



Lo hizo todo legal, está claro. El lugar tiene pinta de ser una cantera abandonada, recogieron los restos, montaron una caseta y se desplazó en helicóptero.


----------



## un mundo feliz (22 Dic 2021)

Haciendo de abogado del diablo , ¿ como cargaba la bateria ? ¿ Siempre con los supercargadores ?


----------



## Beto (22 Dic 2021)

Muy ecológico tener tirar un coche porque nadie sabe arreglarlo


----------



## Gubelkian (22 Dic 2021)

¿Tesla no da ningún tipo de garantía o qué?

Ya sé que las baterías no suelen estar cubiertas, pero hasta en los móviles la garantía les cubre unos meses.

Cualquier problema en un coche con 1.500Km (salvo que haya estado en un garaje durante años), se lo come el fabricante.

¿Tesla no ofrece una garantía mínima a sus baterías?. ¿Si lo sacas del concesionario y al día siguiente se joden te lo comes tú?

Si es así, menuda reputísima mierda, el que compra eso es subnormal entonces.


----------



## Chortina Premium (22 Dic 2021)

Fui con mi TESLA MODEL 3 a GALICIA... El PEOR VIAJE en COCHE de MI VIDA! - YouTube


----------



## Abrojo (22 Dic 2021)

obsolescencia programada, como cualquier otro electrodoméstico. Nevera con ruedas


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> (7) Protestas de chinos que se sienten estafados por Tesla. El gobierno advierte a la empresa y prohíbe que sus vehículos accedan a las autopistas | Burbuja.info
> (2) Elon Musk es el modelo perfecto de la sociedad distópica en la que vivimos. Toma el pelo a todo el mundo y nadie dice nada | Burbuja.info
> (3) ¿Qué fue del satélite de Elon Musk? El Comando Estratégico de Estados Unidos no lo incluye en su catálogo | Burbuja.info



¿Quieres que pongamos un post por cada coche que se avería a los 8 años o 3 o 4 o 5 casi sin uso? Nos falta foro.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (22 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> "Cuando compré este Tesla, los primeros 1.500 kilómetros los recorrí sin problema. Era un auto excelente. Luego, *se le encendieron los testigos del tablero*", contó el dueño del vehículo, Tuomas Katainen, quien decidió entonces llevarlo al servicio técnico.
> 
> "Durante casi un mes, el automóvil permaneció en el taller y finalmente me llamaron para decirme que *no podían hacer nada*. La única opción era cambiarle la batería", explicó el hombre, agregando que la pieza nueva le iba a costar al menos *20.000 euros*.
> 
> ...



Traducción realizada por Wilson Espinoza.

"_Reparar un carro_" dice el licenciado.


----------



## trampantojo (22 Dic 2021)

Torimbia dijo:


> Con toda sinceridad, no entiendo nada.
> 
> Tiene 1500 km, se le enciende un testigo, lo lleva al taller y le dicen que hay que cambiar la batería: 20K euros.
> 
> ...



Aquí lo importante es dinamitar cosas....la historia que haya detrás no importa....hay que dinamitar cosas!!!!


----------



## Benedicto Camela (22 Dic 2021)

Torimbia dijo:


> Con toda sinceridad, no entiendo nada.
> 
> Tiene 1500 km, se le enciende un testigo, lo lleva al taller y le dicen que hay que cambiar la batería: 20K euros.
> 
> ...



Recorrió 1500km en 8 años.


----------



## Volvitо (22 Dic 2021)

Lobo macho dijo:


> Cuando compras un coche de gran lujo debes asumir que el mantenimiento también será de lujo.



¿De gran lujo un coche que ni siquiera tiene reposabrazos para las plazas traseras? jajajajaja     


Tesla es una estafa para retrasados con mucho dinero y pocas neuronas.



Poncio dijo:


> Hay gente para todo, este pájaro compró un siniestro de Tesla que le había llegado el agua hasta el parabrisas y como no le vendían ni las baterías ni los motores para arreglarlo le metió un motor de un Camaro SS y se fue al SEMA a presentarlo. Como troleo no está mal.



Sigue siendo feísimo, pero al menos ahora tiene un motor de verdad.


----------



## Volvitо (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## M. Priede (22 Dic 2021)

Volvitо dijo:


>



Milagroso es esto:


----------



## M. Priede (22 Dic 2021)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Quieres que pongamos un post por cada coche que se avería a los 8 años o 3 o 4 o 5 casi sin uso? Nos falta foro.



Sí, y que se pase un mes en el taller sin que le encuentren solución y la avería suponga 20.000 euros


----------



## Volvitо (22 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Milagroso es esto:



Más que milagroso, ruso.


----------



## Poncio (22 Dic 2021)

Volvitо dijo:


> ¿De gran lujo un coche que ni siquiera tiene reposabrazos para las plazas traseras? jajajajaja
> 
> 
> Tesla es una estafa para retrasados con mucho dinero y pocas neuronas.
> ...



El color es espantoso, pero suena muy bien.


----------



## Volvitо (22 Dic 2021)

Poncio dijo:


> El color es espantoso, pero suena muy bien.



Eso sí, cualquier V8 suena bien.

Qué recuerdos cuando el 90% de los coches de Detroit tenían un V8 bajo el capó...


----------



## M. Priede (22 Dic 2021)

galapagano dijo:


> Ved este interesante video, imprescindible.



Te lo paso a la cabecera.


----------



## hijodeputin (22 Dic 2021)

será todo lo estafa que uno quiera, pero que marca hace coches exclusivamente eléctricos???. Porque a los de gasolina les queda poquito para ser chatarra, da lo mismo que sean 10 o 20 años, esos coches van a ser historia dentro de poquito. Y luego toca tesla y poco más.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (22 Dic 2021)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Fui con mi TESLA MODEL 3 a GALICIA... El PEOR VIAJE en COCHE de MI VIDA! - YouTube



Y luego el calvo subnormal este va de rojo....
Que hijo de la gran puta


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sí, y que se pase un mes en el taller sin que le encuentren solución y la avería suponga 20.000 euros



¿Cuántos miles de posts quieres?
Ves a google y busca avería caja de cambios bmw mercedes audi por ejemplo o rotura correa distribución o rotura cadena a ver si hay uno o dos casos por ahí.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Dic 2021)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Cuántos miles de posts quieres?
> Ves a google y busca avería caja de cambios bmw mercedes audi por ejemplo o rotura correa distribución o rotura cadena a ver si hay uno o dos casos por ahí.



Ve, no 'ves'. Búscalo tú, que eres el que sabes. No se te olvide: 1.500 kms y veinte mil euros la reparación, después de un mes en el taller averiguando qué pasa.


----------



## euriborfree (22 Dic 2021)

Sospecho que lo compró de segunda mano, por eso la bateria le falla tras haberlo conducido solo 1500km y que los 8 años los ha debido tener el anterior propietario.


----------



## greg_house (22 Dic 2021)

De momento no es una opción preferible


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Ve, no 'ves'. Búscalo tú, que eres el que sabes. No se te olvide: 1.500 kms y veinte mil euros la reparación, después de un mes en el taller averiguando qué pasa.



Con 1500kms no creo que encuentre porque no voy a encontrar otro coche con 8 años y 1500kms, solo este cherry picking que tanto te gusta para demostrar nada.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (22 Dic 2021)

Sospecho que saca mas con la campaña de marketing y video que lo que le valia el resto del coche.

Lastima que no se haga lo mismo con la plandemia y otras cosas, hay tantos iconos en los que la gente tiene fe ciega.

Y que conste que me gustan los teslas, pero aun son defectuosos, aunqeu como electricos no van mal vaya.

El otro trolleo habria sido ponerle otras baterias o haberlas mandado a uno de fuera a repararlas a un manitas que repare la celda tal o cual dañada, en España ya hay alguna empresa.

A los Nissan Leaf con la bateria reventada se la cambian por celdas chinas y meten mas capacidad incluso en un sitio del Sur de España y cada vez hay mas sitios.



Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> 200km al año y se sorprende de que las baterías colapsen a los 8 años? Demasiado han durado con las descargas que habrán tenido. Menudo gilipollas. ¿Qué clase de subnormal se compra ese coche para hacer ese kilometraje? Con esa media te compras un cochazo de 20l/100km



Para esos kilometros no merece la pena.

Electricos es a partir de 15.000-20.000 kms año, de ahi para arriba y por debajo de 20.000 puedes usar perfectamente diesel, glp o gnc.


----------



## CANCERVERO (22 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


>



Humo negro: No habemus Papa.


----------



## pabloMM (22 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Las baterias de los coches eléctricos son exactamente iguales que las del móvil, son miles de baterías juntas, de 3.8 V, ahí, a saco. La tecnología de iones de litio, hace 10 años, se pensaba que en 10 años (o sea ahora) iba a ser la leche, y todos los problemas de estabilidad, durablidad, cargas de 0 a 100 %, etc, estarían solucionados, amén de cargas rápidas sin afectar la vida útil. Pues bien, el avance ha sido mínimo, estamos prácticamente en las mismas. Amén de que contaminan un huevo y parte del otro fabricarlas, y luego al final de la vida útil recíclalas o tíralas, es como basura nuclear. Por último, el peligro que conllevan por incendio, te abrasas con el fuego y te mueres intoxicado con los gases. Es la hostia.
> 
> Y mira que el concepto de coche eléctrico está muy bien, los motores eléctricos los hace cualquiera, tienen una vida casi infinta, pocas piezas, casi no desgaste, potencia a cascoporro y par constante (aceleraciones brutales, eso sí, a costa de quedarte sin carga). Pero el problema es el tema batería, puede ser viable en cuidad si tienes puntos de carga de sobra y te viene bien, porque esa es otra, el tiempo de carga. Pregunta tonta, por qué no hay una batería standard (o 3 o 4), de manera que vas a la electrolinera, y como antiguamente con las botellas de cristal, coges, abres, quita la batería gastada, pones la cargada, pagas, y tiras?
> 
> De momento, salvo que tengas unas circunstancias muy especiales, el coche eléctrico es inviable, el vehículo eléctrico viene bien para patienetes, motos si quieres, pero a partir de la tonelada, las cosas se complican, o acaso habéis visto camiones eléctros, o aviones? Aquí dejamos de lado vehículos con catenaria, obviamente.



Tesla tiene una patente de "grúa" que cambia las baterias por el suelo, pero así no iba a recibir las fuertes subvenciones que tiene ahora. Es absurdo. El futuro es el etanol y los híbridos.


----------



## Karlb (22 Dic 2021)

Volvitо dijo:


> ¿De gran lujo un coche que ni siquiera tiene reposabrazos para las plazas traseras? jajajajaja
> 
> 
> Tesla es una estafa para retrasados con mucho dinero y pocas neuronas.
> ...



Me subí en uno hace unos años y me pareció que mucho diseño pero que estaba igual de bien terminado que un KIA de los de entonces. Supongo que habrán mejorado algo.


----------



## Karlb (22 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Milagroso es esto:



Lo subo.


----------



## trampantojo (22 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Milagroso es esto:



no es que salga...es que lo echa!!...me voy a jugar al Star Wars Battlefront 2


----------



## Volvitо (23 Dic 2021)

Karlb dijo:


> Me subí en uno hace unos años y me pareció que mucho diseño pero que estaba igual de bien terminado que un KIA de los de entonces. Supongo que habrán mejorado algo.



No creo que hayan mejorado nada. Es una marca vendehumos.
Lo más destacable es el techo forrado en alcántara. Todo lo demás no llega ni a berlina generalista de gama media.


----------



## tatenen (23 Dic 2021)

pabloMM dijo:


> Tesla tiene una patente de "grúa" que cambia las baterias por el suelo, pero así no iba a recibir las fuertes subvenciones que tiene ahora. Es absurdo. El futuro es el etanol y los híbridos.



ME parece muy bien, cambiar las baterías en 5 min, pagas y a correr. Si se estandarizada eso igual habría añguna posibilidad.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Dic 2021)

Karlb dijo:


> Lo subo.



Joder, increíble.


----------



## Sievert (23 Dic 2021)

Aparte de la "venganza" que se toma este propietario de un Tesla, lo del coche eléctrico es pura entelequia, está en la imaginación de cuatro ecolojetas que, desgraciadamente, están marcando los designios de un continente. Es imposible que los 22 o 23 millones de coches que hay en España puedan ser eléctricos, no habría forma de cargarlos, ya que en las grandes ciudades hay un 70% en la calle, y eso sin entrar en la cantidad de energía necesaria para satisfacer la enorme demanda en una determinada franja horaria.

Solo es viable si se contempla la desaparición de 20 millones de coches, quizás es eso lo que pretenden.

Espero que antes o después, mejor antes que después, estos sabios que tenemos en Europa decidan apostar por el hidrógeno.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Dic 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Aparte de la "venganza" que se toma este propietario de un Tesla, lo del coche eléctrico es pura entelequia, está en la imaginación de cuatro ecolojetas que, desgraciadamente, están marcando los designios de un continente. Es imposible que los 22 o 23 millones de coches que hay en España puedan ser eléctricos, no habría forma de cargarlos, ya que en las grandes ciudades hay un 70% en la calle, y eso sin entrar en la cantidad de energía necesaria para satisfacer la enorme demanda en una determinada franja horaria.
> 
> Solo es viable si se contempla la desaparición de 20 millones de coches, quizás es eso lo que pretenden.
> 
> Espero que antes o después, mejor antes que después, estos sabios que tenemos en Europa decidan apostar por el hidrógeno.



¿Y cómo obtienes hidrógeno?


----------



## Sievert (23 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Y cómo obtienes hidrógeno?



A partir de combustibles fósiles, como el gas natural, aunque este método (se llama "reformado") produce CO2 y volvemos al punto de partida. O bien por electrólisis, para lo cual hace falta energía eléctrica.

Ya circulan algunos modelos experimentales propulsados por hidrógeno, incluso hay ya alguna "hidrogenera" para abastecer a estos vehículos, pero hay intereses en los eléctricos con batería de Litio, es lo que hay.


----------



## greg_house (23 Dic 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> A partir de combustibles fósiles, como el gas natural, aunque este método (se llama "reformado") produce CO2 y volvemos al punto de partida. O bien por electrólisis, para lo cual hace falta energía eléctrica.
> 
> Ya circulan algunos modelos experimentales propulsados por hidrógeno, incluso hay ya alguna "hidrogenera" para abastecer a estos vehículos, pero hay intereses en los eléctricos con batería de Litio, es lo que hay.



Antes era petróleo, ahora litio, etc….


----------



## M. Priede (23 Dic 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> A partir de combustibles fósiles, como el gas natural, aunque este método (se llama "reformado") produce CO2 y volvemos al punto de partida. O bien por electrólisis, para lo cual hace falta energía eléctrica.
> 
> Ya circulan algunos modelos experimentales propulsados por hidrógeno, incluso hay ya alguna "hidrogenera" para abastecer a estos vehículos, pero hay intereses en los eléctricos con batería de Litio, es lo que hay.



¿Y cómo obtienes electricidad abundante para generar electrólisis? Siempre obtendrás menos energía de la que aportas. Y con el gas natural ya ves lo que está pasando, que empezará a escasear muy pronto.


----------



## Sievert (23 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Y cómo obtienes electricidad abundante para generar electrólisis? Siempre obtendrás menos energía de la que aportas. Y con el gas natural ya ves lo que está pasando, que empezará a escasear muy pronto.



El problema de obtenerlo a partir del gas natural es que produces CO2, por lo que el procedimiento idóneo es por electrólisis, ¿que cómo obtienes electricidad abundante? pues de la misma forma que la obtienes para cargar 22 millones de vehículos, esto es, eólica, solar, nuclear, hidráulica, ...... etc.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Dic 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> El problema de obtenerlo a partir del gas natural es que produces CO2, por lo que el procedimiento idóneo es por electrólisis, ¿que cómo obtienes electricidad abundante? pues de la misma forma que la obtienes para cargar 22 millones de vehículos, esto es, eólica, solar, nuclear, hidráulica, ...... etc.



Pero vamos a ver, hombre, ¿te crees que si dedicas la electricidad salida de aerogeneradores y fotovoltaica para producir hidrógeno cubres la demanda de energía? Pero si la electricidad sólo es el 25% de la energía total que consumimos

(6) Aclarando las cosas. Consumo de energía primaria en España, año 2016: petróleo 44%, gas 25%, renovables y nuclear 10% cada una | Burbuja.info


----------



## Sievert (23 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, hombre, ¿te crees que si dedicas la electricidad salida de aerogeneradores y fotovoltaica para producir hidrógeno cubres la demanda de energía? Pero si la electricidad sólo es el 25% de la energía total que consumimos
> 
> (6) Aclarando las cosas. Consumo de energía primaria en España, año 2016: petróleo 44%, gas 25%, renovables y nuclear 10% cada una | Burbuja.info



A ver, que he dicho también nuclear, hidráulica, etc.

La cuenta es sencilla: 

22 millones de vehículos, a 3,6 KW que ha de tener la conexión doméstica para su carga (mínimo), hacen la friolera de 79,2 GW, demanda de energía en una misma franja horaria que se acerca peligrosamente al máximo de producción, que creo que anda por los 110 GW, es decir, inviable, salvo que la intención sea que desaparezcan 21 millones, tal y como he dicho más arriba. En tal caso sí que es viable aunque se carguen a la vez todos los vehículos.

Todo esto sea dicho sin tener en cuenta lo que contamina la producción de las baterías de Litio, lo que contamina la eliminación de las mismas después de su uso (el Litio es enormemente contaminante y peligroso), el impacto ambiental de la extracción de Litio, etc.

Para producir hidrógeno, no tienes que concentrar toda la demanda en la misma franja horaria, puedes producirlo en las horas de menos demanda de energía.

Por añadidura, los motores, bien sean de batería de hidrógeno, o bien de explosión, contaminan mucho menos en su fabricación y en su eliminación después de su periodo de uso.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Dic 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> A ver, que he dicho también nuclear, hidráulica, etc.
> 
> La cuenta es sencilla:
> 
> ...



Es que no te centras en lo que te digo: la producción de electricidad no alcanza para producir el hidrógeno necesario que sustituirá al petróleo y al gas.


----------



## Poncio (23 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Es que no te centras en lo que te digo: la producción de electricidad no alcanza para producir el hidrógeno necesario que sustituirá al petróleo y al gas.



Eso lo dice usted. a mi me ha dicho Pedro que es el futuro y vamos a enterrar una sustanciosa cantidad del dinero de la resiliencia en hidrógeno verde. Así que seguro que todo va salir bien. Si, si.


----------



## Sievert (23 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Es que no te centras en lo que te digo: la producción de electricidad no alcanza para producir el hidrógeno necesario que sustituirá al petróleo y al gas.



No he hablado de sustituir todas las fuentes de energía por H2, me he referido, desde mi primer post, solo a la electrificación de la automoción, y he dicho, y mantengo, que 22 millones de vehículos no se pueden cargar con la red eléctrica que tenemos, que no es viable el plan, salvo que quiten 21 millones de vehículos, entonces sí, y he dicho que la solución es el coche de H2, y creo que sí se podría producir el H2 suficiente para mover el parque móvil actual si se pusiera un poco de interés en idoneizar el rendimiento de los electrolizadores, pero creo que no interesa, que la industria del Li lleva parejos intereses espurios que arrastran a gobiernos de todo tipo. 

La electrólisis tiene actualmente una eficiencia de entre un 60% a 70%, lo que se traduce en un consumo aproximado de 50 a 60 kWh de energía eléctrica para producir 1 Kg de H2. Un coche anda 100 Km con 1 Kg de H2, y uno eléctrico consume aproximadamente 33 KWh para recorrer esos mismos Kms. A poco que se idoneicen los electrolizadores, sería viable, pero no interesa, así que, hala, cochecitos eléctricos que hay que enchufar 7 horas en casa para andar 100 Km., es lo que hay.


----------



## Orgelmeister (23 Dic 2021)

He disfrutado muchísimo viendo el pepinazo.

Anda que también el figura, se compra un eléctrico para hacerle 200km al año... Pero bueno, al final se ha redimido por lo alto.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (23 Dic 2021)

Recuerda, Remero, tu Ford fiesta del 2006 es el problema medioambiental.


----------



## Orgelmeister (23 Dic 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> ....
> 
> Y mira que el concepto de coche eléctrico está muy bien, los motores eléctricos los hace cualquiera, tienen una vida casi infinta, pocas piezas, casi no desgaste, potencia a cascoporro y par constante (aceleraciones brutales, eso sí, a costa de quedarte sin carga). Pero el problema es el tema batería, puede ser viable en cuidad si tienes puntos de carga de sobra y te viene bien, porque esa es otra, el tiempo de carga. Pregunta tonta, por qué no hay una batería standard (o 3 o 4), de manera que vas a la electrolinera, y como antiguamente con las botellas de cristal, coges, abres, quita la batería gastada, pones la cargada, pagas, y tiras?
> ...



Entiendo lo que dices pero...

NO, cualquiera no hace un coche eléctrico. Tú no te puedes fabricar tu coche eléctrico. Ok, si puedes... si quieres un pisapapeles enorme y carísimo.

Pero tampoco puedes ir y comprarte un kit eléctrico homologado que convierta tu viejo Megane II en un coche modenno. Bueno, si que podrías pero tras pasar un calvario burocrático insoportable. Y te digo que yo homologar un vehículo antiguo y ponerlo en condiciones me costó en su momento bastante dinero y tiempo. De hecho, un alto funcionario fue el que me lo coló en el sistema con chanchullos. Así que legalmente, es muy jodido. Yo no lo conseguí por los cauces oficiales.

La respuesta es sencilla: es que esto no va de tecnologías o de ecología. Va de psicópatas decimonónicos puestos al mando del rebaño por las mafias.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Dic 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> No he hablado de sustituir todas las fuentes de energía por H2, me he referido, desde mi primer post, solo a la electrificación de la automoción, y he dicho, y mantengo, que 22 millones de vehículos no se pueden cargar con la red eléctrica que tenemos, que no es viable el plan, salvo que quiten 21 millones de vehículos, entonces sí, y he dicho que la solución es el coche de H2, y creo que sí se podría producir el H2 suficiente para mover el parque móvil actual si se pusiera un poco de interés en idoneizar el rendimiento de los electrolizadores, pero creo que no interesa, que la industria del Li lleva parejos intereses espurios que arrastran a gobiernos de todo tipo.
> 
> La electrólisis tiene actualmente una eficiencia de entre un 60% a 70%, lo que se traduce en un consumo aproximado de 50 a 60 kWh de energía eléctrica para producir 1 Kg de H2. Un coche anda 100 Km con 1 Kg de H2, y uno eléctrico consume aproximadamente 33 KWh para recorrer esos mismos Kms. A poco que se idoneicen los electrolizadores, sería viable, pero no interesa, así que, hala, cochecitos eléctricos que hay que enchufar 7 horas en casa para andar 100 Km., es lo que hay.



Es que sigues obcecado: más del 70% de la energía que consumimos no es eléctrica, y la energía eléctrica se produce, sobre todo, quemando combustibles fósiles, ¿cómo vas a sustituir ese 70% de energía no eléctrica consumiendo electricidad, que mayormente se produce quemando combustibles fósiles? ¿No te das cuenta de que no tiene sentido? La producción de electricidad con renovables no da para cubrir todo el consumo eléctrico que hacemos, mucho menos si encima lo destinas a producir hidrógeno.


----------



## Nueveonce (23 Dic 2021)

Los Tesla son un auténtico engaño. Calidades de Citroën a precio de BMW y Mercedes. Conozco a gente a la que les han tenido que cambiar puertas por desajustes antes de la entrega, franquicias entre paños inaceptables en coches de +45k€, filtraciones de agua al interior...

De no ser por su envidiable -e intuitiva- red de supercargadores, no los compraría ni el tato. Es obvio que para viajar un M3LR o un Model S Plaid son casi la única opción hoy día si se quiere un coche eléctrico, pero en cuanto las marcas tradicionales (cuando les interese...) consigan autonomías similares y expandan la red de supercargadores Ionity, no les auguro un gran futuro...


----------



## Sievert (23 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Es que sigues obcecado: más del 70% de la energía que consumimos no es eléctrica, y la energía eléctrica se produce, sobre todo, quemando combustibles fósiles, ¿cómo vas a sustituir ese 70% de energía no eléctrica consumiendo electricidad, que mayormente se produce quemando combustibles fósiles? ¿No te das cuenta de que no tiene sentido? La producción de electricidad con renovables no da para cubrir todo el consumo eléctrico que hacemos, mucho menos si encima lo destinas a producir hidrógeno.



Menos sentido tendrá utilizar esa energía eléctrica en cargar baterías de Litio cuya fabricación cuesta un pastón y contamina mogollón, ¿o no? ¿no serás tú el obcecado? pero vamos, que no hay problema, ¡viva el cochecito eléctrico!, si es que te lo vas a poder permitir.


----------



## Sievert (23 Dic 2021)

Nueveonce dijo:


> Los Tesla son un auténtico engaño. Calidades de Citroën a precio de BMW y Mercedes. Conozco a gente a la que les han tenido que cambiar puertas por desajustes antes de la entrega, franquicias entre paños inaceptables en coches de +45k€, filtraciones de agua al interior...
> 
> De no ser por su envidiable -e intuitiva- red de supercargadores, no los compraría ni el tato. Es obvio que para viajar un M3LR o un Model S Plaid son casi la única opción hoy día si se quiere un coche eléctrico, pero en cuanto las marcas tradicionales (cuando les interese...) consigan autonomías similares y expandan la red de supercargadores Ionity, no les auguro un gran futuro...



Un ejemplo:


----------



## Nueveonce (23 Dic 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Un ejemplo:



Lo vi el otro día y, como dicen, con un M3 LR lo hubiera conseguido. Aún así, es un coñazo lo de adaptar la ruta a los supercargadores y no a lo que quiere el usuario, y hasta los Tesla han de pasar por ello. Por mucha gasolina que ahorre Sezar, ha quedado patente que ha hecho una mala compra.

Cuando un coche eléctrico consiga autonomías de 700km a 140km/h como mis dos coches de gasolina (que precisamente son de todo menos frugales), hablamos...


----------



## Antiparticula (23 Dic 2021)

Volvitо dijo:


> Cada vez que veo un Tesla me entran ganas de hacer lo mismo.



A mi me pasa con las furgonetas de Amazon.


----------



## lefebre (23 Dic 2021)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> 200km al año y se sorprende de que las baterías colapsen a los 8 años? Demasiado han durado con las descargas que habrán tenido. Menudo gilipollas. ¿Qué clase de subnormal se compra ese coche para hacer ese kilometraje? Con esa media te compras un cochazo de 20l/100km



Menos descargas y de menos gradiente que si hubiera hecho 1000km o 10000km al año, por cierto.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Dic 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> Menos descargas y de menos gradiente que si hubiera hecho 1000km o 10000km al año, por cierto.



No me refería al número sino a la profundidad. Y luego está el tema del desuso.


----------



## lefebre (23 Dic 2021)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No me refería al número sino a la profundidad. Y luego está el tema del desuso.



¿me cuentas que un cacharro de más de 2.000€ basado en baterías no desconecta físicamente por relé los bornes la batería cuando no está en uso? Pues vaya chapuza de carro, no me extraña que lo dinamitara

Y otra... ¿sabes, o te inventas además que el tipo no ha efectuado recargas periódicas de mantenimiento?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Dic 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> ¿me cuentas que un cacharro de más de 2.000€ basado en baterías no desconecta físicamente por relé los bornes la batería cuando no está en uso? Pues vaya chapuza de carro, no me extraña que lo dinamitara
> 
> Y otra... ¿sabes, o te inventas además que el tipo no ha efectuado recargas periódicas de mantenimiento?



Pues por el resultado yo diría que no.


----------



## tatenen (26 Dic 2021)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices pero...
> 
> NO, cualquiera no hace un coche eléctrico. Tú no te puedes fabricar tu coche eléctrico. Ok, si puedes... si quieres un pisapapeles enorme y carísimo.
> 
> ...



No has entendido lo que he dicho. Me refería a que un motor eléctrico para coche es una máquina mucho más simple que un motor de combustión. Tanto es así que prácticamente cualquier empresa de automoción puede desarrollar motores eléctricos competentes para un coche, algo qe a día de hoy en motores de combustión no es así y son los grandes grupos automovilísticos quienes los hacen, ni siquiera marcas "sueltas", nadie más hace motores de combustión para coche.

Yo no he hablado de homologaciones de vehíclos antiguos de particulares, eso es otra historia y no sé qué tiene que ver. Cuando la industria saca un coche, aunque tenga parámetros fuera de homologación, se lo homologan igual, qe son los que pagan.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Ene 2022)

de @Libre Libre Quiero Ser 






Cuánto DAÑO habrá hecho GARAJE HERMÉTICO con su video denuncia a TESLA que ahora salen MANGINAS babyboomers apesebrados a lloriquear [VIDRIO inside]


Recuerden que hace poco salió el vídeo del tipo de Garaje Hermético diciendo que Tesla es una ESTAFA Podremos estar más de acuerdo con el hombre o menos, gustarnos más su estilo o no, pero lo que no cabe duda es que el tipo le echó huevos y se atrevió a señalar el elefante en la habitación...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## M. Priede (1 Sep 2022)

Usuarios de Tesla en Noruega, en huelga de hambre por los fallos de sus coches


Hartos de que sus quejas sean ignoradas, un grupo de propietarios de Tesla en Noruega ha empezado una huelga de hambre que se mantendrá hasta que sus coches sean reparados o les den alguna solución. JAVIER GÓMARA01 SEPTIEMBRE 2022 - 08:00 H. Archivado en: Tesla Algunos conductores noruegos Tesla...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ahondador (1 Sep 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> "Cuando compré este Tesla, los primeros 1.500 kilómetros los recorrí sin problema. Era un auto excelente. Luego, *se le encendieron los testigos del tablero*", contó el dueño del vehículo, Tuomas Katainen, quien decidió entonces llevarlo al servicio técnico.
> 
> "Durante casi un mes, el automóvil permaneció en el taller y finalmente me llamaron para decirme que *no podían hacer nada*. La única opción era cambiarle la batería", explicó el hombre, agregando que la pieza nueva le iba a costar al menos *20.000 euros*.
> 
> ...




Recorrió 1.500 km sin problemas. Qué proeza !!!!


----------

